# Help Please Se Mich



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Work sent me out of town for 3-4 weeks or so.







So I was thinking of bring the OB over insted of staying in the hotel.
So I'm looking for a nice CG with in 15 or so minutes of the US23 M59 area.

Thanks in advance for any info.

Jerry


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

jfish21 said:


> Work sent me out of town for 3-4 weeks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always better to stay in the OB than in a hotel room, but especially if it will be for 3-4 weeks.







I'm not personally familiar with campgrounds in that area, but below are links to some campgrounds listed in the Michigan Campground Directory that are in that area. Maybe you can drive through them to check them out before making a decision.

Camp Dearborn in Milford.

Haas Lake Park in New Hudson.

Taylor's Beach Campground in Howell.

Brighton Recreation Area is also close by. Might not work well for camping for you this trip since the state parks usually limit stays to 2 weeks, then you have to move. But it could be a nice area for you to get away and relax after work.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If work will foot the bill its a great deal. Don't forget to add in the campground cost, propane, etc.







I don't mind a hotel for a couple of days but I'd rather have my own rig for that length of time.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Brighton Rec Area is going to be more like 30 minutes from the US23-M59 junction by the time you get to the expressway and get up there (assuming you have rush hour traffic). It is a fine park though.
Also be aware that US23 between M14 and I96 is under construction and therefore a slow go.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Brighton Rec Area is going to be more like 30 minutes from the US23-M59 junction by the time you get to the expressway and get up there (assuming you have rush hour traffic). It is a fine park though.
> Also be aware that US23 between M14 and I96 is under construction and therefore a slow go.


I'm thinking that this doesn't have full hook-ups either???
That is something you will want if you will be there for and extended 
amount of time. Also I think the limit is 15 days in a row or something
like that and then you must leave for so many nights before you can come back to stay.

MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> I'm thinking that this doesn't have full hook-ups either???
> That is something you will want if you will be there for and extended
> amount of time. Also I think the limit is 15 days in a row or something
> like that and then you must leave for so many nights before you can come back to stay.
> ...


yes, think you are right MaeJae,

I think Taylor's Beach may be the closest listed in Woodalls. Just take M59 East to US23.

Sorry, but I never camp this close to home and therefore am not familiar with these campgrounds.


----------

